# Breakthrough Photography launches the ‘Breakthrough R’ drop-in filters for the Canon EOS R system



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 4, 2020)

> Breakthrough Filters recently unveiled a new filter system called “Breakthrough R” designed specifically for the Canon EOS R system. Every filter type manufactured by Breakthrough Filters is now available in the “R” size option specifically for the “Breakthrough R. system including all-new filters such as Variable NDs and Black & White Polarizers.
> These filters work with Canon’s Drop-In Filter Mount Adapter EF-EOS R.
> *Design*
> “Breakthrough R” Drop-In Filters feature a rugged, weather-sealed construction designed to withstand the elements with dust and water resistance. And to make identifying filters fast and easy, each filter is color-coded. Multiple “Breakthrough R” filters are easily stored in an all-new compact travel-friendly case that fits up to 5 filters...



Continue reading...


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 4, 2020)

Sweet! More options for my filter adapter!


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 4, 2020)

Let's hope the variable NDs here have better resistance/damping on the wheel. A light breeze could almost change the official Canon one.


----------



## bbasiaga (Aug 4, 2020)

This system looks pretty slick.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 4, 2020)

Not sure about weather sealing with this system. If you have a water splash on the filters on the front of the lens, it's ok. But if the water gets in between the lens and the sensor...


----------



## wanderer23 (Aug 4, 2020)

Game changer for me. So excited


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 4, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Not sure about weather sealing with this system. If you have a water splash on the filters on the front of the lens, it's ok. But if the water gets in between the lens and the sensor...



1 Tape over the filter access port (hassle while changing filters)
2 short watertight textile hose with two ribbons to keep water out
3 small hole on the underside of the EF-RF filter adapter to drain the water (don't forget to paint the inside of that hole matte black)

Hopefully they have some gasket between their filters or they will be available soon by a thirt (fourth?) party supplier.


----------



## leadin2 (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks good! But the thought of having a filter between my sensor and lens is worrying me, especially if there are unnoticed particles on the filter. Neat solution though, I’m sticking with my Lee filters for the time being.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 4, 2020)

leadin2 said:


> Looks good! But the thought of having a filter between my sensor and lens is worrying me, especially if there are unnoticed particles on the filter. Neat solution though, I’m sticking with my Lee filters for the time being.



On my RP it does a good job at keeping the dust out when changing lenses. I do have to use a blower to clean the filter every now and then


----------



## leadin2 (Aug 4, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> On my RP it does a good job at keeping the dust out when changing lenses. I do have to use a blower to clean the filter every now and then


I have the habit of cleaning before and after but just worrying what I am not able to see. Perhaps I have to try it out to know. The new R series comes with the normal adapter, I wonder if I can pay more to upgrade to the one with filter slot.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 4, 2020)

leadin2 said:


> I have the habit of cleaning before and after but just worrying what I am not able to see. Perhaps I have to try it out to know. The new R series comes with the normal adapter, I wonder if I can pay more to upgrade to the one with filter slot.



I really like having a CPL for all my lenses, specifically for the MP-E65, using a front filter on that tends to degrade IQ when using a flash. 
If you go with the filter adapter, be aware that there's no slot cover included, so you need to get the €99 clear filter as well.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 4, 2020)

What's the difference between a X2 and X4 CPL on their filter system?

I thought a polarizer was a polarizer....?


----------



## wanderer23 (Aug 4, 2020)

cayenne said:


> What's the difference between a X2 and X4 CPL on their filter system?
> 
> I thought a polarizer was a polarizer....?


Think it might have to do with the quality of the glass. I noticed the X2 vs X4 CLEAR filter is priced quite differently too....


----------



## sanj (Aug 4, 2020)

It would be great to have something like this for RF lenses.


----------



## leadin2 (Aug 4, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I really like having a CPL for all my lenses, specifically for the MP-E65, using a front filter on that tends to degrade IQ when using a flash.
> If you go with the filter adapter, be aware that there's no slot cover included, so you need to get the €99 clear filter as well.


Yes, I always have UV-0 filters in front, life saviour for once and I always make sure every lens has one since then. Thanks for pointing out.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 4, 2020)

Breathing some life into those old EF lenses. There may be reasons to prefer some EF to their RF cousins?


----------



## Aregal (Aug 4, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Not sure about weather sealing with this system. If you have a water splash on the filters on the front of the lens, it's ok. But if the water gets in between the lens and the sensor...


A little strip gapher's tape will fix that real quick...hahah


----------



## knight427 (Aug 4, 2020)

Would now be a good time to note that I have a BNIB drop-in adapter available for purchase? It's the one with Canon CP filter.


----------



## Juangrande (Aug 4, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I really like having a CPL for all my lenses, specifically for the MP-E65, using a front filter on that tends to degrade IQ when using a flash.
> If you go with the filter adapter, be aware that there's no slot cover included, so you need to get the €99 clear filter as well.


Or a piece of black gaffers tape.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 4, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I really like having a CPL for all my lenses, specifically for the MP-E65, using a front filter on that tends to degrade IQ when using a flash.
> If you go with the filter adapter, be aware that there's no slot cover included, so you need to get the €99 clear filter as well.


Or, replace the filter adapter with the $99. spacer adapter.


----------



## Juangrande (Aug 4, 2020)

leadin2 said:


> Yes, I always have UV-0 filters in front, life saviour for once and I always make sure every lens has one since then. Thanks for pointing out.


I felt the same way but then I was at a lecture at the Canon Learning Center and the photographer (I think it was Pye Jyrsa but might have been a different lecturer) and also the Canon rep (Jessica Bruzzi) in charge of the education at the center both said to the attendees that it’s better not to degrade the image quality with a filter (even an expensive one) and not to worry about it because if you happen to damage the front element it the least expensive fix. I believe she (the Canon rep) quoted something like $70 to replace a front element, which I guess isn’t as expensive as the other elements to repair. Just something to consider.


----------



## Juangrande (Aug 4, 2020)

Juangrande said:


> I felt the same way but then I was at a lecture at the Canon Learning Center and the photographer (I think it was Pye Jyrsa but might have been a different lecturer) and also the Canon rep (Jessica Bruzzi) in charge of the education at the center both said to the attendees that it’s better not to degrade the image quality with a filter (even an expensive one) and not to worry about it because if you happen to damage the front element it the least expensive fix. I believe she (the Canon rep) quoted something like $70 to replace a front element, which I guess isn’t as expensive as the other elements to repair. Basically their point was the cost to fix a damaged front element was about the same as an expensive clear filter and doesn’t degrade the quality. So I’ve stopped using them.
> . Just something to consider.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Aug 4, 2020)

This plus the R1 will be amazing


----------



## syder (Aug 5, 2020)

Juangrande said:


> I felt the same way but then I was at a lecture at the Canon Learning Center and the photographer (I think it was Pye Jyrsa but might have been a different lecturer) and also the Canon rep (Jessica Bruzzi) in charge of the education at the center both said to the attendees that it’s better not to degrade the image quality with a filter (even an expensive one) and not to worry about it because if you happen to damage the front element it the least expensive fix. I believe she (the Canon rep) quoted something like $70 to replace a front element, which I guess isn’t as expensive as the other elements to repair. Just something to consider.



$70 for the front element on what lens? A 50mm f1.8stm or a 600mm f4? I'd bet it isn't the 600mm.


----------



## chrisgibbs (Aug 5, 2020)

Juangrande said:


> I felt the same way but then I was at a lecture at the Canon Learning Center and the photographer (I think it was Pye Jyrsa but might have been a different lecturer) and also the Canon rep (Jessica Bruzzi) in charge of the education at the center both said to the attendees that it’s better not to degrade the image quality with a filter (even an expensive one) and not to worry about it because if you happen to damage the front element it the least expensive fix. I believe she (the Canon rep) quoted something like $70 to replace a front element, which I guess isn’t as expensive as the other elements to repair. Just something to consider.



You're shooting sled dogs over the winter in Alaska. A dog slobbers on your lens. It freezes instantly. You unscrew the UV filter. Slip it in your pocket. Carry on shooting until it thaws. Then clean it, screw it back on with virtually no interruption to your workflow.

What would be the alternative workflow without a filter?

Just one positive example. There are numerous.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 5, 2020)

Unfortunately, not for me... sold all of my EF-S/EF (no-L) glass when I got into the RF and planning on sticking with RF from here out. But for those w/ EF glass, I'm happy for you all.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 5, 2020)

chrisgibbs said:


> You're shooting sled dogs over the winter in Alaska. A dog slobbers on your lens. It freezes instantly. You unscrew the UV filter. Slip it in your pocket. Carry on shooting until it thaws. Then clean it, screw it back on with virtually no interruption to your workflow.
> 
> What would be the alternative workflow without a filter?
> 
> Just one positive example. There are numerous.



I was going to go with the filter took the brunt of damage, unscrew and keep going... vs putting lens back in you bag and be without it for a while. Which is basically what you wrote.

If I need that much clarity, removing it for those shots is an option.

Also, there is this disclaimer on just about every lens... "Attach Canon filters (Canon PROTECT filter, etc.) to achieve its dust-resistance and water-resistance performance."


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 5, 2020)

mb66energy said:


> 1 Tape over the filter access port (hassle while changing filters)
> 2 short watertight textile hose with two ribbons to keep water out
> 3 small hole on the underside of the EF-RF filter adapter to drain the water (don't forget to paint the inside of that hole matte black)
> 
> Hopefully they have some gasket between their filters or they will be available soon by a thirt (fourth?) party supplier.



Especially interesting how the tape on that CPL wheel will look like. Drilling the holes in the adapters also sounds fun, looking forward to seeing examples on youtube.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 5, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> Unfortunately, not for me... sold all of my EF-S/EF (no-L) glass when I got into the RF and planning on sticking with RF from here out. But for those w/ EF glass, I'm happy for you all.



Breakthrough magnetic filters must be good, I'm thinking of getting this system. Not so convinced in these adapter ones. I assume they're good for ultra-wide lenses with bulky front element and for video. Replacing in-adapter filters in the field, in the sea spray etc. doesn't feel right.


----------



## chrisgibbs (Aug 5, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> I was going to go with the filter took the brunt of damage, unscrew and keep going... vs putting lens back in you bag and be without it for a while. Which is basically what you wrote.
> 
> If I need that much clarity, removing it for those shots is an option.
> 
> Also, there is this disclaimer on just about every lens... "Attach Canon filters (Canon PROTECT filter, etc.) to achieve its dust-resistance and water-resistance performance."



I'll bet you a steak dinner that the new RF50/1.2 requires a filter to achieve any kind of water resistance. I think, if memory serves the old EF 50/1.2 was the same.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 5, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Breathing some life into those old EF lenses. There may be reasons to prefer some EF to their RF cousins?


The filter adapter is one of my main reasons for being interested in an R5, I use the EF 15mm, TS-E 17 and EF 11-24 and these cheap options are a boost to the couple available from Canon, even the clear one is a winner.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 5, 2020)

chrisgibbs said:


> I'll bet you a steak dinner that the new RF50/1.2 requires a filter to achieve any kind of water resistance. I think, if memory serves the old EF 50/1.2 was the same.


Yes indeed. The moving front element on the RF 50mm screams water and dust vacuum. I got a UV filter for mine. But didn't worry about it for my other lenses with a fixed front element.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 5, 2020)

syder said:


> $70 for the front element on what lens? A 50mm f1.8stm or a 600mm f4? I'd bet it isn't the 600mm.


Yes but I protect my 600mm with the hood. Are you saying you have a UV filter on yours? How expensive was that?

I stopped using b&w UV filters quite a while back - across all my lenses it would be costing me a significant amount. Sure if it got broke while I was away it would hurt, but hey that’s the chance I take. Everyone has a different approach to these things but I concur withJuangrande...


----------



## Juangrande (Aug 5, 2020)

chrisgibbs said:


> You're shooting sled dogs over the winter in Alaska. A dog slobbers on your lens. It freezes instantly. You unscrew the UV filter. Slip it in your pocket. Carry on shooting until it thaws. Then clean it, screw it back on with virtually no interruption to your workflow.
> 
> What would be the alternative workflow without a filter?
> Lol I hadn’t considered that. You win.
> ...


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 5, 2020)

A use case: I was shooting candid portraits in Indonesia, Bali in Jan 2020 just side of the main road. A pickup track drove past and got me and my camera all covered in mud splashes. the filter was covered with mud. I removed the filter and continued shooting.. should I not have a filter on the lens at the time, I would have been literary stuffed.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 5, 2020)

chrisgibbs said:


> I'll bet you a steak dinner that the new RF50/1.2 requires a filter to achieve any kind of water resistance. I think, if memory serves the old EF 50/1.2 was the same.



Actually, that was the lens manual I pulled the quote from. I remember reading it before so knew where to go check.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 5, 2020)

syder said:


> $70 for the front element on what lens? A 50mm f1.8stm or a 600mm f4? I'd bet it isn't the 600mm.


You putting a front filter on a 600mm f-4. Gotta see that.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 5, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> A use case: I was shooting candid portraits in Indonesia, Bali in Jan 2020 just side of the main road. A pickup track drove past and got me and my camera all covered in mud splashes. the filter was covered with mud. I removed the filter and continued shooting.. should I not have a filter on the lens at the time, I would have been literary stuffed.


But the second truck would have got you.


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Aug 5, 2020)

Since I was going to transition away from my DSLRs after getting thr R5, I was thinking of mayb converting my 70D or 6D to an IR/UV camera just for fun.

It seems like getting this IR filter might be a better option. I wont get the UV side, but to just mess around with I won't have to convert anything.

Maybe the black and white filters would be fun too.

Although even before this announcement, Ive wanted a blank placeholder. A way to stop using any filter without having to completely switch out to the plain or control ring adapter. Plus a place to store the filter when not in use.

I see here on their page they offer cases for bundles, but no stand alone cases. If you buy a single filter, does it come with a case?

Edit: I emailed them. Each filter does come with a case. Makes sense, but I just didn't see any images of it on their page, so I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm pleasantly surprised that Breakthrough is moving into this product space. For those wanting to pick up L glass at a lower price, it's a buyer's market.

I picked up the ring adapter, and assigned ISO to the ring. I knew that I'd be too tempted with RF glass to stick with EF forever...


----------



## syder (Aug 6, 2020)

Stu_bert said:


> Yes but I protect my 600mm with the hood. Are you saying you have a UV filter on yours? How expensive was that?
> 
> I stopped using b&w UV filters quite a while back - across all my lenses it would be costing me a significant amount. Sure if it got broke while I was away it would hurt, but hey that’s the chance I take. Everyone has a different approach to these things but I concur withJuangrande...



No. I was saying that there is no single $ cost to replace the front element on any lens as was ludicrously being claimed. Sorry that very simple statement was apprarently too hard for you to grasp.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 6, 2020)

syder said:


> No. I was saying that there is no single $ cost to replace the front element on any lens as was ludicrously being claimed. Sorry that very simple statement was apprarently too hard for you to grasp.


I wasn't being rude. You can disagree with comments made by anyone - no issues - but insulting people frankly just undermines anything you say.


----------



## syder (Aug 6, 2020)

Stu_bert said:


> I wasn't being rude. You can disagree with comments made by anyone - no issues - but insulting people frankly just undermines anything you say.



I said that I dont think you can replace the front element on a 600mm f4 for $70, because someone said that any font element was a $70 replacement. You made a snide comment about using a UV filter on one. Your comment wasn't relevant or helpful, and it wasn't designed to be.

Are you really arguing that a replacement front element on a 600mm f4 will cost $70? Or are you just trolling? I strongly suspect it's the latter.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 6, 2020)

syder said:


> I said that I dont think you can replace the front element on a 600mm f4 for $70, because someone said that any font element was a $70 replacement. You made a snide comment about using a UV filter on one. Your comment wasn't relevant or helpful, and it wasn't designed to be.
> 
> Are you really arguing that a replacement front element on a 600mm f4 will cost $70? Or are you just trolling? I strongly suspect it's the latter.


I completely agree, hence my question. I have the 600mm is mk ii and a 500mm Is Mark 1. When I got the 500mm I did look into a UV and you couldn’t get one. And hence my question was genuine - maybe things have changed.

In my nearly 30 years with Canon kit, I think I broke 1 lens whilst in Utah, 1 in Scotland, and 1 in Namibia. None of them was the front glass element. I used to “obsessively” buy a UV filter, but as the lenses got wider I stepped back and decided that they didn’t offer me enough for the cost. I used to have a specialist insurance (UK) for my kit, again I reviewed how much it was costing me and decided against.

I don’t know the cost of replacing a front element. I would suspect it would be twice the cost of a good uV filter - parts and labour. Maybe three times. However based on how many lenses I have, how many I have damaged, how many trips I have taken with them, for me a UV doesn’t work out. And that ignores any slight blurring of the image. I find a filter hood probably protects it better based on what I’ve broken before.

And yes, I know there are trolls here, and sometimes brief comments can trigger that viewpoint. Sometimes people just write quickly cause they don’t have time for a longer post. Nevertheless you can just ignore a troll or indeed anyone else, even if they didn’t understand what to you was a point well made and obvious.
.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 11, 2020)

Btw, these filters are on back order if anyone is interested, available maybe Sept / early Oct. I looked at them, looked at Haida, looked at Aurora, and breakthrough will support more of my EF lenses than Haida, and I'm not sure about the fiddliness or the Aurora.

Of course, if I ever upgrade to RF lenses, then I'd have to flog these filters, but so far they look good.

On their site, they also give very good acknowledgement about the Canon ND & Circ Pola being very good also.


----------



## Otara (Aug 12, 2020)

Juangrande said:


> Or a piece of black gaffers tape.



Or just swap it for a normal adapter.


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 28, 2020)

Well Put a deposit down on an r5 today.. waited long enough to see if there were any issues.

I need an adaptor for my ef glass.. canon native or this? Has anyone tried it? and if so which filters did you buy/use?


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Nov 17, 2020)

Has anyone that ordered any of their drop in filters received them?

Asking as:
Aug 4th - announced here
Aug 5th - placed order for two filters
Sep 28th - expected shipment date

I tried contacting them on October 10th and was told "soon".

It is now mid-November and nothing but crickets...


----------



## Dingo (Nov 25, 2020)

ColorBlindBat said:


> Has anyone that ordered any of their drop in filters received them?
> 
> Asking as:
> Aug 4th - announced here
> ...




I ordered mine on Sept 14th. I have been in touch a few times (email). There was a redesign of the drop in filters. COVID doesn’t help matters at all. Their last email to me was a little snippy.


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 25, 2020)

Dingo said:


> I ordered mine on Sept 14th. I have been in touch a few times (email). There was a redesign of the drop in filters. COVID doesn’t help matters at all. Their last email to me was a little snippy.




thanks for sharing. I kept checking with them and emailed some questions and also had useless responses. glad I decided not to follow through... I'm always wary of pre-ordering, too many disappointing stories. I still hope they put out a decent product, but maybe they were overly ambitious.


----------



## docsmith (Nov 25, 2020)

I have three on order. Nothing so far. I exchanged emails with them in the end of November. No reasons were given, but I was told end of November to early December on the delivery. But, I was also told I could cancel and get a full refund.

Given the world affairs, I am not in a rush and will wait a bit longer. But, if I do not see something by say the second week of December, I will consider my options.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. It looks like I'm not the only one waiting for what seems to be an overly long time relative to what they originally stated.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 4, 2021)

docsmith said:


> I have three on order. Nothing so far. I exchanged emails with them in the end of November. No reasons were given, but I was told end of November to early December on the delivery. But, I was also told I could cancel and get a full refund.
> 
> Given the world affairs, I am not in a rush and will wait a bit longer. But, if I do not see something by say the second week of December, I will consider my options.



did they ever deliver? seems to be they still don't have product and what they do have is more limited than originally advertised... but it might be how I access their website... I tend to be selective about what scripts I let run and can't quite get it to run properly given it has almost 20 unique scripts calling different companies and affiliates.. not sure I find sites that do that all that trustworthy.


----------



## RGB49 (Jan 4, 2021)

I pre-ordered a drop in filter on 30th Nov, given the price difference with Canon, i emailed them last week to see if there was any information about possible delivery dates and this is the response from Breakthrough.


*
Shawn* (Breakthrough Photography)
Dec 31, 2020, 8:05 PST
Good Morning RG,

Our newly released drop in filters are available for pre-order as we manufacture. No ETA; however we will ship out pre-orders in the sequence they were received in as manufacturing completes.
The quantity of units pre-ordered takes a while to manufacture and assemble in the USA. We cannot guarantee delivery by a certain date at this time. We understand photographers need equipment now. We have all hands on deck manufacturing.

Can't say I'm impressed as I always believe that 'under promise and over deliver' is the best maxim.
Although they were quick to dispatch standard screw-in filters


----------



## docsmith (Jan 4, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> did they ever deliver? seems to be they still don't have product and what they do have is more limited than originally advertised... but it might be how I access their website... I tend to be selective about what scripts I let run and can't quite get it to run properly given it has almost 20 unique scripts calling different companies and affiliates.. not sure I find sites that do that all that trustworthy.


Nothing yet. I received an email awhile ago saying they were shipping what they could.


----------



## Dingo (Jan 4, 2021)

Pretty much the same as the comments above. I did order the Variable ND's (9/14/20). I was informed about a month ago they would be next in the production line.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jan 4, 2021)

I ordered a clear and variable ND on August 5th one day after their initial announcement.

I've tried calling them multiple times and have not received a call back.

Per their initial announcement, they are now more than three months late.

Not a happy camper....


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 4, 2021)

thanks for the feedback guys.. guess I'll be crossing them off.. the idea certainly intrigued me but always wary of products that aren't yet produced and shipping.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jan 4, 2021)

BeenThere said:


> Or, replace the filter adapter with the $99. spacer adapter.


This option seems better and far cheaper than Canon's Clear filter option. ...which to my mind is just thoughtless and price-gouging on their part.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jan 4, 2021)

chrisgibbs said:


> You're shooting sled dogs over the winter in Alaska. A dog slobbers on your lens. It freezes instantly. You unscrew the UV filter. Slip it in your pocket. Carry on shooting until it thaws. Then clean it, screw it back on with virtually no interruption to your workflow.
> 
> What would be the alternative workflow without a filter?
> 
> Just one positive example. There are numerous.


I would say you're too close to your subject if a dog is slobbering on your front element. Better off with a IKON waterproof housing I think then... ;-)


----------



## FramerMCB (Jan 4, 2021)

chrisgibbs said:


> I'll bet you a steak dinner that the new RF50/1.2 requires a filter to achieve any kind of water resistance. I think, if memory serves the old EF 50/1.2 was the same.


Note - the new RF L lenses do not require a filter on the front of the lens to maintain or achieve their weather resistance to dust and moisture. I believe Canon started changing that design element of their L-series lenses when they came out with the version II of the 100-400mm and the 70-200mm. For example, my 70-200mm is the version I (the original EF f2.8L IS) and it is recommended for complete/robust weather-sealing to place a filter on the front. I don't use mine that way and have never had an issue. I have shot in the rain but not heavy elements, nor in an ocean-spray, or fresh-water spray atmosphere - only 'medium' to light rain.


----------



## Leonardophoto (Jan 6, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> Sweet! More options for my filter adapter!


I was excited to hear about these drop in filters. I could use my Sigma 14mm f/1.8 with a light pollution filter inserted into my Canon drop in adapter. I ordered and payed for one right away in August hoping get to use it in the fall.

it is now January, 2021 and I still have not received it. I’ve contacted them several times and each time been told that it will ship shortly.
Canon Rumors shouldn’t post that something is not available from such an unreliable manufacturer. Great idea from Breakthrough Photography but don’t sell something that doesn’t exist!


----------



## Dingo (Jan 7, 2021)

An update.

I just received an email from breakthrough that my clear drop in filter has shipped. My VND's will ship shortly (that could mean anything).


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 7, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> thanks for the feedback guys.. guess I'll be crossing them off.. the idea certainly intrigued me but always wary of products that aren't yet produced and shipping.



You can always wait until it's available in the retail channels, but it'll take longer. I had ordered their glass filter (rectangular plates) system when they were first developed and launched on kickstarter, and yes, it took longer to get in-hand than what they had estimated, but I am happy with the product. I used to use B&W, but Breakthrough's high density filters were better. I also like their combo ND/polarizer screw in filter.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jan 7, 2021)

Dingo said:


> An update.
> 
> I just received an email from breakthrough that my clear drop in filter has shipped. My VND's will ship shortly (that could mean anything).



Dingo,

When did you place your order?

I ordered an X4 Clear and VND-R 2-11 stop drop in filters on August 5th the day after their announcement. 

Still nothing from them regarding an approximate shipping date.


----------



## Dingo (Jan 8, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> Dingo,
> 
> When did you place your order?
> 
> ...



On the Sept 14th.

Oh heck. You should have got some sort of notification by now.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jan 8, 2021)

Dingo said:


> On the Sept 14th.
> 
> Oh heck. You should have got some sort of notification by now.



Dingo,

Did you order the X2 or X4 clear filter?

If the X2, maybe they are having problems producing the X4s.

If you also ordered the X4 clear filter, then it will be time for another attempt at communicating with them via email.


----------



## Dingo (Jan 8, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> Dingo,
> 
> Did you order the X2 or X4 clear filter?
> 
> ...



X4 Clear
VND-R Complete set


----------



## Fredster (Jan 8, 2021)

Has anyone received any of the Breakthrough Filters yet? I was one of the first ones to place an order almost 6 months ago and nothing yet. I received three emails but nothing yet. I placed two orders I think it was for around ten filters.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jan 8, 2021)

Dingo.
Thanks,it definitely looks like my order has fallen through the cracks then as we both ordered X4 Clear.

Fredster,
The only emails I've received have been in response to my inquiries as to my order status. And both were general 'look at our great stuff', but not actual answers to my questions.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 9, 2021)

I sent an email the other day because if you go on the site it tells you to place an order I was told they are only sending out clear filters I wrote back you posted on the site first 500 people that order gets a free clear filter. I wrote back I was one of the first ones to place an order how come I did not get one she never responded. And I have an email stating I was one of the first ones. I have two orders one for $447.00 and $557.00


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jan 9, 2021)

Fredster said:


> I sent an email the other day because if you go on the site it tells you to place an order I was told they are only sending out clear filters I wrote back you posted on the site first 500 people that order gets a free clear filter. I wrote back I was one of the first ones to place an order how come I did not get one she never responded. And I have an email stating I was one of the first ones. I have two orders one for $447.00 and $557.00



Now I am even more nervous as I ordered on August 5th, one day after the announcement here.
Guessing that would put me in the first 500, but who knows. 
Hopefully this isn't going to be end up being a credit card dispute.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 9, 2021)

I did not order any particular clear filter the add stated anyone of the first 500 will get a clear filter. I ordered ND filters and Polarizers.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jan 9, 2021)

Fredster said:


> I did not order any particular clear filter the add stated anyone of the first 500 will get a clear filter. I ordered ND filters and Polarizers.


I already had the adapter and circular polarizer. I ordered the clear filter so that I could use the mount adapter without the losses of a CP when not needed, and a variable neutral density filter. They were ordered on August 5th.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 9, 2021)

I am just going to wait and see what happens.If you go on the site it no longer say’s taking pre orders now it say’s add to the cart so when I seen that I figured I would send an email the women got an attitude and said if your not happy I gladly refund your money. I did not say a dam thing to her to get an attitude.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 9, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> I already had the adapter and circular polarizer. I ordered the clear filter so that I could use the mount adapter without the losses of a CP when not needed, and a variable neutral density filter. They were ordered on August 5th.



was it the breakthrough adapter and polarizer filter or a canon one and you were just trying to get a clear filter?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 9, 2021)

No adapters. I ordered different ND filters and different polarizers. I have the adapters.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jan 9, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> was it the breakthrough adapter and polarizer filter or a canon one and you were just trying to get a clear filter?


I have the Canon adapter with Canon circular polarizer, and ordered an X4 clear and 2-11 stop VND from Breakthrough to use with the Canon adapter.


----------



## RDGood (Feb 15, 2021)

has anyone received any EOS R - Series products yet?


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 15, 2021)

I ordered back in September and still haven't received anything yet - specifically, I ordered the adapter and the variable ND.


----------



## Dingo (Feb 15, 2021)

RDGood said:


> has anyone received any EOS R - Series products yet?


I received my clear drop in filter Jan 19

I am still waiting on my VND-R filters. This was their latest info emailed to me when the Clear filter was sent. "We are currently preparing these items for shipment."

Ordered items mid Sept 2020


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Feb 15, 2021)

Well, I'm glad somrone has finally received something from them.

My order for the clear X4 drop in filter and VND was placed on August 5th, and sill nothing - nor any return calls after leaving multiple messages.

Sigh...........


----------



## Dingo (Feb 16, 2021)

Lesson learnt. I will never purchase an item from Breakthrough again if it is not in stock. I would rather go without.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Feb 16, 2021)

Dingo said:


> Lesson learnt. I will never purchase an item from Breakthrough again if it is not in stock. I would rather go without.


I agree, and they have soured me to the point of applying that to ALL third party vendors.


----------



## RDGood (Feb 16, 2021)

Dingo said:


> Lesson learnt. I will never purchase an item from Breakthrough again if it is not in stock. I would rather go without.


Dingo, it appears if it is not in stock you WILL go without regardless!!!!


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Feb 16, 2021)

Breakthrough gave an initial shipping date of September 28th, 2020. They are now more than 4.5 months late.

I ordered on August 4th, 2020 and still haven't received anything.

All those that preordered have basically given them an interest free loan of indeterminent length.


----------



## Dingo (Feb 17, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> Breakthrough gave an initial shipping date of September 28th, 2020. They are now more than 4.5 months late.
> 
> I ordered on August 4th, 2020 and still haven't received anything.
> 
> All those that preordered have basically given them an interest free loan of indeterminent length.



Spot on


----------



## Dingo (Apr 3, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> Breakthrough gave an initial shipping date of September 28th, 2020. They are now more than 4.5 months late.
> 
> I ordered on August 4th, 2020 and still haven't received anything.
> 
> All those that preordered have basically given them an interest free loan of indeterminent length.


Have you heard anything? Nothing about the VND-R at my end. Sigh.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 3, 2021)

cayenne said:


> What's the difference between a X2 and X4 CPL on their filter system?
> 
> I thought a polarizer was a polarizer....?


I once asked Breakthrough, their answer was a better quality (Schott glass instead of Hoya)
Schott is a Zeiss subsidiary...
So, I'd stick with X4 and Schott glass, despite a higher -justified- price.
Their CPL filters are the best you can get, almost absolutely color-neutral.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 3, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Not sure about weather sealing with this system. If you have a water splash on the filters on the front of the lens, it's ok. But if the water gets in between the lens and the sensor...


According to their website, they are weather-sealed.


----------



## Leonardophoto (Apr 3, 2021)

Dingo said:


> Lesson learnt. I will never purchase an item from Breakthrough again if it is not in stock. I would rather go without.


You’ll notice, nothing is in stock.


----------



## Leonardophoto (Apr 3, 2021)

I ordered and paid for a pollution filter for night photography in August, 2020. I still haven’t received it eight months later. I have talked to them several times and get the same BS. I wonder if I can get it to use this year. This is a corrupt business practice that Canon Rumors should call out instead of promoting.


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 3, 2021)

Leonardophoto said:


> I ordered and paid for a pollution filter for night photography in August, 2020. I still haven’t received it eight months later. I have talked to them several times and get the same BS. I wonder if I can get it to use this year. This is a corrupt business practice that Canon Rumors should call out instead of promoting.


They're a legitimate company and not sure it's fair to blame CR (more so now with clear affiliate info) as it looked legit (they actually do ship well regarded filters already, just this area seems dead?).

I'm still watching this as I was very close to putting money in as I had searched and they did have products out there being used/sold. However, their replies to questions on this and lessons on early adoption had my gut screaming to wait it out, glad I did. I wish they'd come through, but something clearly isn't functioning at that company now.

this is their reply from Oct 5th.. "
Our newly released drop in filters are available for pre order as we manufacture. No ETA, we anticipate shipping to begin mid to late Novmeber.
Filters with adjustment wheel take longer to manufacture and will not be shipping at the same time.

You can sign up here to get notified when they are in stock:"


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Apr 3, 2021)

Dingo said:


> Have you heard anything? Nothing about the VND-R at my end. Sigh.


Dingo,

Not a word from them, nor have they shipped anything to me.

In looking at their site, they've changed everything that I looked at from Backordered to Pre Order (again).

Sigh....


----------



## Leonardophoto (Apr 3, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> They're a legitimate company and not sure it's fair to blame CR (more so now with clear affiliate info) as it looked legit (they actually do ship well regarded filters already, just this area seems dead?).
> 
> I'm still watching this as I was very close to putting money in as I had searched and they did have products out there being used/sold. However, their replies to questions on this and lessons on early adoption had my gut screaming to wait it out, glad I did. I wish they'd come through, but something clearly isn't functioning at that company now.
> 
> ...


I’m not blaming Canon Rumors, but when announce that Breakthrough is making something that doesn’t exist, they should let us know that as well. Also, Breakthrough shouldn’t charge until they ship as other suppliers


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 3, 2021)

Leonardophoto said:


> I’m not blaming Canon Rumors, but when announce that Breakthrough is making something that doesn’t exist, they should let us know that as well. Also, Breakthrough shouldn’t charge until they ship as other suppliers


It clearly said pre-order which to me indicates it's not actually made and shipping, hence me emailing them and asking for more info. 

Though to be fair, being a company with other products shipping, I'd have assumed it's less risky. As far as I can tell Breakthrough didn't run this like a kickstarter, so boo on them and fully agree they shouldn't have charged unless product shipped. Its a poor way to treat customers.


----------



## RGB49 (Apr 3, 2021)

This is the reply i rec'd from them in the last week;
The PL to RF adapter for cinema lenses will be available first. The PL to RF adapter is currently in manufacturing and we'll begin shipping as soon as it completes. EF to RF adapters will begin manufacturing following PL to RF.

This is new technology for us, we're super excited to offer different adapters for both photographers and filmmakers (-:

If you're needing something now, I'd recommend to purchase Canon's Adapter. We're doing a buy-back on it, so then you'd have something in the meantime. 

As other people have suggested I will never buy anything from this company in the future


----------



## Dingo (Apr 5, 2021)

I reached out, A standard reply. sigh 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apr 4, 2021, 5:19 PDT

Hi,

I first ordered my drop-in filters on September 14th 2020, Order #(blah, blah blah) and received part of that order, a 4X clear on January 19th 2021.

I made a commitment to purchase the Canon R5, the canon RF-EF lens mount with the drop-in filter and drop-in filters from Breakthrough Photography.

While I can certainly understand shipping and manufacturing delays due to COVID and higher demand than was originally expected. It has been almost 7 months.

Don’t you think that time frame is a little excessive? I am guessing I am not the only customer in this position.

I am not sure what else I should add. It certainly would be nice if the remaining order was fulfilled in a timely manner.

Sincerely

David

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Apr 5, 2021, 11:02 PDT

Hi David,

Thanks for reaching out!

We are a small CNC shop which has been manufacturing around the clock.

Due to overwhelming demand for the drop in filters and adapters, we are experiencing delays and cannot guarantee delivery times.

If this is time sensitive and you are needing something now, we will be buying back Canon's adapters and filters when our system officially launches.

We want to make sure that you have the right equipment for what you're doing even if it's not from us.

If at anytime you would like to cancel your order for a full refund, I would be happy to do that for you, otherwise I still have you in the queue!

VND filters are currently in manufacturing and the X4 aluminum frame will be shipping first. 

We do not have a shipping ETA at this time.

Please let me know how you wish to proceed.

Best,
Christie


----------



## snapshot (Apr 5, 2021)

cant wait to hear reviews of the filters!


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Apr 6, 2021)

snapshot said:


> cant wait to hear reviews of the filters!


I hope you are really good at holding your breath as they are now more than six months late on my order. 
Major sighs....


----------



## canonmike (Apr 6, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Not sure about weather sealing with this system. If you have a water splash on the filters on the front of the lens, it's ok. But if the water gets in between the lens and the sensor...


A very good point and worth checking out.


----------



## docsmith (Apr 6, 2021)

I canceled my order last month.....

I'll wait for them to be in stock...if I get them at all at this point.


----------



## snapshot (Apr 6, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> I hope you are really good at holding your breath as they are now more than six months late on my order.
> Major sighs....


i bought the canon cpl adapter with my r5 (only adapter i could find). I am interested in other filters for the adapter, so i called in october and they said they would get the dark cpl's in november... i check their website every couple of months to see if anything is in stock.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 6, 2021)

snapshot said:


> i bought the canon cpl adapter with my r5 (only adapter i could find). I am interested in other filters for the adapter, so i called in october and they said they would get the dark cpl's in november... i check their website every couple of months to see if anything is in stock.


So their fitlers 100% fit the Canon filter adapter? That wasn't entirely obvious from the site that I could see. Not that I am thinking of lending them money soon, just interesting to know.


----------



## docsmith (Apr 6, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> So their fitlers 100% fit the Canon filter adapter? That wasn't entirely obvious from the site that I could see. Not that I am thinking of lending them money soon, just interesting to know.



I had the same question before trying to purchase last fall. They confirmed, their filters would 100% fit Canon EF/RF adapters and would be weather sealed. 

I have several Breakthrough filters, they are very well made and have good optics (little color caste, etc), but they held my money for 4-5 months without delivering a product. That was long enough. Unfortunate to see it is still going on. I am not sure what the issue is, but...something ain't right.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Apr 29, 2021)

docsmith said:


> I had the same question before trying to purchase last fall. They confirmed, their filters would 100% fit Canon EF/RF adapters and would be weather sealed.
> 
> I have several Breakthrough filters, they are very well made and have good optics (little color caste, etc), but they held my money for 4-5 months without delivering a product. That was long enough. Unfortunate to see it is still going on. I am not sure what the issue is, but...something ain't right.


FWIW, I received an email from them today offering to upgrade my X2 VND for an additional $90 or $99 depending on which part of their email you want to believe:

*The X4 VND is slightly more color neutral than the X2 VND (around 10%) and it has a greater density range (1.5-11 stops vs 2 to 9-stops) and it’s more expensive ($289 vs $199). It also has a slightly different design.*

Or:

*If you previously bought a X2 VND and would like to upgrade to the new X4 VND, click here to change your order. ($99 upgrade charge)
*
So, it appears people that pre-ordered get to pay an additional $9 for likely more vaporware.

Presently, they are seven months behind their original quoted delivery date.

Sigh...


----------



## Dingo (Apr 29, 2021)

hopefully that is an indication the X4 is in production. I won’t be holding my breath


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Apr 29, 2021)

Dingo said:


> hopefully that is an indication the X4 is in production. I won’t be holding my breath


And neither wIill I on either version.


----------



## Dingo (Aug 11, 2021)

I just cancelled my order today. Almost 12 months and nothing. I will wait until they are in stock, if that ever happens.


----------



## Leonardophoto (Aug 11, 2021)

Dingo said:


> hopefully that is an indication the X4 is in production. I won’t be holding my breath


It has now been a full twelve months since I order and PAID for the drop-in filter but nothing. I called to talk to them and got an email back several days later that they had been trying to reach me and my email is full, total bullshit! My phone has no record of them calling and my voicemail is not full. Very poor business practice.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Aug 11, 2021)

I also have now cancelled my order for two drop in filters via email.

WRT them contacting me, I have called multiple times in the past and have never received a call back as requested.

Sigh....


----------



## Fredster (Aug 11, 2021)

I was one of the very first to place an order so far I received two filters a Polarizer and a few days ago I received a 10 stop ND filter I have 6 more to go. I must say these filter are well made. I know it has been a long time I am glad I waited. I would recommend these in a heartbeat.These are the filters.


----------



## Fredster (Aug 11, 2021)

Fredster said:


> I was one of the very first to place an order so far I received two filters a Polarizer and a few days ago I received a 10 stop ND filter I have 6 more to go. I must say these filter are well made. I know it has been a long time I am glad I waited. I would recommend these in a heartbeat.These are the filters.


Also these filter are warranted by for 25 years I registered mine and received confirmation on them.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 11, 2021)

I looked at these, and given the reports of massive delays (perhaps stretching to infinity), I recently (a couple of weeks ago) bought the Canon EF-RF adapter with the variND filter, and also picked up the CPL and clear filters.


----------



## angrydog (Sep 4, 2021)

FWIW I ordered the 3 piece X4 ND Set on Aug 3rd and I received 2 (6 & 10 stop) filters Friday. They are very well made of metal and fit perfectly. Here are the filters next to the Canon OEM VND & in the adaptor. They also included a letter explaining the delay and how their filters are "better" than the OEM Canon filters. Hopefully I'l get the third filter soon...


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Sep 5, 2021)

Its good to see a few posters receiving the filters they've ordered.

No way of knowing if these are the original manufacturing run/style that have been hand chosen as 'fully functional', or if they are from a newer production run.

My guess is the former as Breakthrough Photography's web site still shows all drop-in filters as 'coming soon' or 'pre-order'.

Sigh...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2021)

We got in a couple Breakthrough drop-in filters - one of the VNDs and a CPL. We included the results for those in a quick review of the drop-in filter adapters this morning...








Best Drop-In Filter Adapter for Canon RF Mount - Camnostic


In the beginning, there was just one. Actually, there was the announcement of just one. The one – from Canon – took a very, very long time to actually get shipped. But then there was a Canon EF to RF drop-in filter adapter (above), allowing for previously-unfilterable lenses to be, well...




camnostic.com





The upshot: liked better than the Canon OEM ones.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Nov 19, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> We got in a couple Breakthrough drop-in filters - one of the VNDs and a CPL. We included the results for those in a quick review of the drop-in filter adapters this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twiggy,

Out of curiosity, when did you place your order?


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 19, 2021)

unexpected stuff is bound to occur, but their communication was downright horrible. 

glad to see these. but is there enough supply to take the risk to order given their handling previously.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2021)

Breakthrough Filters will never get my business. Their founder, Graham Clark, used to come onto CR several years ago to promote products and make excuses for delays. He was frequently rude and belligerent, refused to share data to back up claims he made, accused other reputable manufacturers of lying (e.g., B+W) and said we should all just ‘trust him’.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Nov 22, 2021)

With Neuro's outstanding non-recommendation added to my personal experiences with them (very delayed non-delivery and lack of communication), I will look elsewhere n the future.


----------

